# My New Macro



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

As is my practice, I like to find old 1960/70 vintage lens. One of the great things about Pentax is that even their newest pro-sumer DSLRs are able to use all of the lens going back even before then. I just bought a 50mm F4 macro lens for $50 and took it for a spin. Here are some images: There is no cropping on either of the wine cork shots - that's the full frame. The first is using the macro lens only. The second I added all three of my close-up rings - the front of the lens was less than an inch from the cork. Both were lighted using my Lester-Dyne dental flash ring ($5 on ebay). What do you think?






















It doesn't do too badly as a normal lens either.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Very nice yustr - there is a lot to be said for old/vintage glass - tones are warmer, slight softness but somehow still retaining clarity.
The image detail is great in the cork shots and the f4 lets the depth of field show good detail around the curve of the cork - many macros with f2.8 etc have such shallow depth of field that details get lost in a cm or so


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

As Zulu says, excellent clarity and sharpness, even at the edges of the 'super-macro' (#2)


----------

